# Hickory Bowls



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 23, 2018)

Finally finished some gifts from a Hickory tree that blew down April of 2017. I brought a bunch of log sections home and let them sit outside, bark on to let Nature do her thing. Hard stuff! even after being outside that long, hardly any rot but plenty of bug holes for sure!

1/ 8.5 x 2.5"












2/ 10.75 x 2"












3/ 10.25 x 1.5

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 23, 2018)

This bowl would make someone a great Christmas present. Tell them it's a fruit bowl with character.


----------



## jasonb (Nov 23, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> This bowl would make someone a great Christmas present. Tell them it's a fruit bowl with character.


I would tell em it's a soup bowl with character - and there's a special way to hold it so the soup doesn't leak out

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Nov 24, 2018)

@Karl_TN @jasonb Thanks guys! Yes these will be for sitting around, no telling what my kids will put in them. They are ment to be given as Memory gifts as the Tree came from my wifes parents place and we are now in the process of selling.Got a couple more to finish up this week then I can do what I want with the rest.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 24, 2018)

Way cool. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2018)

Nice bowls, I bet they were hard indeed, I really like the look of wormy wood like yours....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 24, 2018)

Some good looking bowls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 24, 2018)

Super nice! I haven't worked with Hickory, but heard it can be hard. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2018)

Very nice... I’ll bet the kids love them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 24, 2018)

The bug holes make it special. Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice bowls!
Hickory looks like Pecan that I turn— actually they’re closely related— both can get hard ss concrete. Lots of Pecan around me, not so much Hickory.


----------

